# Plants pearling like crazy but only after water changes



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

I've noticed that every time i do water changes my plants start pearling like crazy and makes my tank look like its been filled with 7-up. Kinda curious as to why that happens.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty sure its the o2 in the water that clings to the plants when doing WCs.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Well its streams of bubbles coming from the leaves and not just bubbles stuck on the leaves.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tap water has a lot of dissolved gases in it, and causes "false pearling" after you do a water change.

In addition, if you are observing a stream of bubbles from the plant, then it likely indicates that the plant was damaged there, and is "leaking" gas.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Plus the colder water holds more oxygen.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with all of these guys. I noticed that same effect the other day on my WC


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok that makes sense, I still have some emersed growth thats melting away.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bubbles? Bubbles would be nice but my darn fish breed it seems with every water change and I continually run out of tank space:fish:


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Bubbles? Bubbles would be nice but my darn fish breed it seems with every water change and I continually run out of tank space:fish:


LOL, mine breed whenever the lights turn on, but the shrimp are eating all the eggs now.

My plants actually pearl less on water change day. I don't know why, but the best time to view pearling in the tank is actually two days after water change day. Starts up three hours after the lights turn on and runs until the lights turn off. I guess I shouldn't be worried about the amount of oxygen in my tank if it starts pearling that quickly, huh?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Captivate05 said:


> LOL, mine breed whenever the lights turn on, but the shrimp are eating all the eggs now.
> 
> My plants actually pearl less on water change day. I don't know why, but the best time to view pearling in the tank is actually two days after water change day. Starts up three hours after the lights turn on and runs until the lights turn off. I guess I shouldn't be worried about the amount of oxygen in my tank if it starts pearling that quickly, huh?




False, Oxygen can still be low even if plants are pearling. Check out Tom Barr's post on it. Oxygen is just as important as co2.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

fishykid1 said:


> False, Oxygen can still be low even if plants are pearling. Check out Tom Barr's post on it. Oxygen is just as important as co2.


You want to post that link? I'd love to read it.

I'm pretty well aware that oxygen is important. Who isn't?

Anything else you want to jump on me for?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Captivate05 said:


> You want to post that link? I'd love to read it.
> 
> I'm pretty well aware that oxygen is important. Who isn't?
> 
> Anything else you want to jump on me for?


wasn't jumping. Sorry if it came across. 

Just because a plant pearls doesn't mean that it's 100% oxygen. Most of it is, but not all. It's better to have some oxygen from the atmosphere to come in and help out as well.


Post number 5,9. Mentions that oxygen and co2 are just as important as one another.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...37-my-experiment-observations-dosing-co2.html


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

> No, this is an assumption, have you measured O2 throughout a diurnal cycle?
> Some tanks will have a higher min /max and some will abrupt changes and others will have long smooth transitions.
> 
> Filtration and rates of degassing play a large role, simply because the plants lack pearlign implies nothing, they may not be growing, or they might have air bubbles stuck on them, or they might have O2 dissolves before visualization as you suggest.
> ...


This is the source you want to reference, I trust? Tom didn't go into much depth on the subject. "Some tanks will have higher min /max and some will abrupt changes and others will have long smooth transitions." This doesn't tell me much, other than conditions in different tanks are different.

He says that a _lack_ in pearling doesn't mean much.

He never specified that plants pearl in low oxygen saturated water. He goes on to say that it is important to fish health that oxygen levels remain high, especially with the addition of co2, but that says nothing on _pearling _in a low o2 environment.

At least, that's what I came to understand from this reading. Perhaps Tom would be willing to elaborate on the subject a little? I know he knows a heck of a lot more than I do, that's for sure, and if he has more information on this subject, I would love to hear it. Also, if anyone else wants to chime in, I'd love to hear it. I'm not being sarcastic or malicious either, I'd really like some brain food.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Captivate05 said:


> He never specified that plants pearl in low oxygen saturated water. He goes on to say that it is important to fish health that oxygen levels remain high, especially with the addition of co2, but that says nothing on _pearling _in a low o2 environment.


What? This didn't make sense to me...at least the low oxygen saturated environment.

We're diverting from the thread majorly. 

The OP asked about pearling at waterchanges...and when i said something it got off.


----------

